# My Website for your C&C



## Trever1t (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had this for almost a year but I suck at web page making. I have a hard time choosing and organizing my favorites in a manner which presents a clean professional appearance. 

Now I've just started a blog, updated a few images and well, here, have a look! WSG Photography


----------



## manaheim (Aug 15, 2012)

Seems ok on a quick look... could use some sprucing up by someone with a sense of graphical layout.  One thing that occurs to me is you need a better picture of you.  You looking kinda odd in a t-shirt doesn't feel that professional to me.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, I agree and thank you for the feedback. I am planning on setting up the home studio to practice some good 'ol self-portraiture...something I dread. I do not make a good picture.


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 15, 2012)

I like your site I found it easy to use and it gave me the info I needed to know. It has a very simple, a less is more kinds look. I like that!! the black back ground allowed the photos to pop. I would have contacted you based on what I saw you your site.



Edit: just saw the tee that has got to go  Also I dislike this sen. His work tells a story transcending words to stop and preserve a glimpse of time forever to be cherished. 
It just does not sound right to my ear I would say :  His images tell stories that transcends words, preserving that brief moment in time to be forever cherished.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 16, 2012)

I find the change in navigation from the front page to every other page to be a little jarring. My preference would be to simply use the "all the other pages" layout for the front page, and maybe make the front page simply BE one of the main pages you can navigate to. At this point you sort of have a "splash screen" which people have to look at, and then click one more time to get anywhere interesting (although your splash screen isn't the pure marketing drivel most splash screens are, and you do have some content on it, so..)

My biggest beef, and EVERYONE does this, is that you hide your location. I have to click on the Contact info to figure out even what region of the country you're in.

This should be on every page, I think. Change the footer from "WSG Photography" to "WSG Photography, serving San Jose and the Bay Area" or something, and put a short sentence on the very front page, whatever it is, that says where you are and where you're available to work. This helps people who find your page instantly figure out if they want to hire you, AND it makes you 1000x more google-able.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 16, 2012)

OK I can't argue with sound logic, I did change the welcome message to include my location. How's the wording look?


----------



## amolitor (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone else have some critique, helpful hints?


----------



## 50mm (Aug 21, 2012)

This is perfect to me (except the tee shirt).  I'm envious of your site and photos.  When I grow up I want to do what you do.  
Thank You for sharing such a well made site.  Well done indeed!!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 24, 2012)

lol, thank you.


----------

